# CAF 2016 wings over Dallas!... B29..B17..P51..C45...C47..A26



## davechng (Nov 1, 2016)

This is the 1st year CAF did a show in Dallas since they move their HQ from Midland to Dallas..... Great show with lots of Heavies and fighters.

Here are the detail report with more pictures .....click on the link below
http://airwingspotter.com/caf-2016-dallas-airshow/

Here are some of the teaser highlights!

DaveC
www.airwingspotter.com


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 2, 2016)

Hi Dave. 
Marvellous shots of a some fabulous old birds. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Click (Nov 2, 2016)

Great shots, Dave. Well done. 8)


----------

